# iptv stopped ?



## alf1956 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello fellow members, I hear that the iptv tv that we all use to watch English tv channels has been stopped by the authorities in Italy & Portugal.


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

I am not familiar with IPTV but if it is broadcast over the internet then perhaps a VPN service will correct the issue. I know folks use a VPN to get around some blocked streaming services in their countries of residence.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The initial post is quite old but Italy did have some raids of illegal companies. Including arrests. Don't know if anything happened to the users.


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

Oops, I did not realise this post was so old.


----------

